#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  Hand-off in is-95,wireless and mobile communication,free ebook

## Prashant Kumar Singh Rang

IS-95 IS successfully fitted in many areas of the world, chiefly in  North America. IS 95 possesses the advantage that it has an evolutionary  migration way to 3G with CDMA2000 to provide the higher data rates that  are needed for video streaming and data transfer whilst preserving  compatibility with the existing networks. One of its advantage is the  fact that handover can be done much simpler and more reliable.





  Similar Threads: Vocoders,mobile and wireless communication,free ebook download Equalization,wireless and mobile communication,free ebook download Scattering,wireless and mobile communication,free ebook download Evolution of wireless communication system,wireless and mobile communication,free ebook download Performance of SS7,wireless and mobile communication,free ebook download

----------

